# Obsessive Scribblings: Some Sort of Comic-Thing



## Crazy Linoone

It's here! It's finally here! Well, part of it anyway. 

What is "it", you ask? Well, it's kinda like an Obsessive Scribblers Epicgrouppic, but longer and with a lot more words. The idea started sometime before the OS got locked, and since I'm a lazy procrastinator, I didn't actually get to drawing it after the OS got locked. So, it gets its own thread (gasp!). 

This comic/story/whatever will eventually contain all of the OSers. Eventually. That's the plan, anyway. 

Before we start, I would like to apologize to: 
- Spaekle, for making you the main character,
- Li'l Dwagie, for making you wear a dress,
- Arylett, for making you sort of OOC in the beginning,
- Everyone who hasn't appeared yet, for... not having appeared yet (don't worry, your turn will come soon! Maybe!),
- and everyone who's about to read this, due to my horrible handwriting and ridiculously slow updating speed

And let's get started! This chapter is currently unofficially titled: In Which Spaekle Finds a Closet and Regrets It

Page 1
Page 2
Page 3
Page 4

And my scanner ate the rest, so have patience and don't kill me. 

Crits are welcome.


----------



## Frosty~

GLORIOUS :D
I love it so far x3

We should really make a new Obsessive Scribblers thread, shouldn't we? Start from scratch and all, it was getting a bit big, no?

In any case, looking forwards to more :D


----------



## spaekle

Man, this is such an accurate account of my daily life. :O

(wait, the OS got locked why??)


----------



## Dannichu

Ahahaha, this is absolutely excellent XD


----------



## Bluberry Bat

...Linoonie I love you. <3 Dahaha oooh what have you unleashed upon us.

HEY. SPAEKLE. HEY. HEY, LISTEN. HEY. HEY!! LISTEN.

(imma purdy faerie i dun care what anyone says >: )


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

It's pretty awesome. But why are you apologizing? I can't even see myself in it. (My eyes might just be being tired and uh, crazy right now)

Ahaha, I especially like Dwagiefairy. (who is just amusing) Spaekle's awesomely drawn. You're good at facial expressions~

Also, to answer the question of those of you asking why it got locked: Spoonie requested it. She's currently in the process of making a totally new thread, so everyone hold your horses.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

oh...

my god. 
Linooney, you've done something awesome here. I look forward to seeing the rest of it once it's done.


----------



## Kinova

'Can I at least put on some pants first?'

Superman can save the world in his underwear! It's possible!

Hehe, awesome comic, Linoone. I love the D'wagie fairy and the decidedly unimpressed-ness of Spaekle on page four. And the sly abduction of the closet.



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> It's pretty awesome. But why are you apologizing? I can't even see myself in it. (My eyes might just be being tired and uh, crazy right now)





Crazy Linoone said:


> And my scanner ate the rest, so have patience and don't kill me.


I think?


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Thanks for the comments, everyone~ I feel loved.

Random information: For the "Dwagie burst out of closet" scene, I was originally going to put "came out of the closet", but felt bad for the pun and changed it. 

Yeah, the scanner ate you, Arylett. Sorry. But I rescanned it so you're here now! 

Although the quality is kinda bad. Whatever. 

Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Page 10

I feel so productive.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

Fun fact: 'You won't need pants where we're going' is part of my daily vocabulary. Damn, you've got me down. :'D
(Also it's probably bad that the first thing I thought was, indeed, me coming out of the closet. x3 ehehe~ )
and FLYING FAERIE KICK!! KYAA! And how I giggled at the whole LletNoonOddberry exchange. x3
Keep being amazing Linoonie. <3


----------



## Zora of Termina

You know what this comic needs?
IT NEEDS MORE ME. :D

But seriously this is fantastic.


----------



## Crazy Linoone

DON'T WORRY ZORA. 

You're going to show up soon.

Drunk.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I'm not THAT out of character. ;;Giggle;; You got me pretty good, I'm that absent-minded, ahahaa. I love making an appearance. Arylettopia, yes~ Although I probably would've said "damn" instead of "darn", since I'm just more potty mouthed like that.

I really should bring that outfit of mine back, it's awesome. Love the way you drew my hair~ Her Curliness Arylett Dawnsborough, bwahahar. You've inspired a usertitle change.

Can't wait to see more. Drunk Zora's gonna be epic.


----------



## blazheirio889

Oh, I love where this is going. :D Flying fairy _kick!_

I am looking forward to the Drunk!Zora. Immensely so.

And I'm going to take a wild guess: when I show up, I'll be threatening someone with ninjatoes. y/y?


----------



## Kai Lucifer

This keeps getting better. And better.

Am I the only one slightly worried at an intoxicated Zora? õ~õ


----------



## Frosty~

Kai said:


> This keeps getting better. And better.
> 
> Am I the only one slightly worried at an intoxicated Zora? õ~õ


Pshhh, of course you are.
Intoxicated Zora is going to kick ass


----------



## Zora of Termina

Ice the Frosty Cat said:


> Pshhh, of course you are.
> Intoxicated Zora is going to kick ass


I already kick ass. :D


----------



## Frosty~

Zora of Termina said:


> I already kick ass. :D


Even more ass than usual then.
You should get drunk more often


----------



## Starshine

And I thought pants were necessary... XD

 A great comic. Very well drawn, and it's getting weirder by the episode... And that's awesome :D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Look! More!

Zora currently isn't doing much. But she will show up again later as berserk!Zora with 100% more drunken antics. Have patience, people!

Blazhy's ninjatoes are vital to the plot of the story. How so? I dunno either. Ask me later. 

Annnnnd part 11
12
13
14
15
16


----------



## Bluberry Bat

...Oh my gods yes. Yessssssssssssssss.

....Drunk!ZoraxDrunk!Dwagie OTP?! DRUNKEN WUFFLE STYLE GO


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I was having a bit of a crap day, but this made me smile and go into a fit of giggles~

Ahaha, brilliance, Linoone. Although I'm quite offended that Spaekle wouldn't take my Arylettpants! >= He can't walk around wearing trousers, what's the matter with him? (I love the way you have some Arylettshorts on your head, by the way, and just that >:3 expression)

Aaaand the HOWSE box makes an appearance! With... bottles of grape juice and what seems to be an intoxicated Zora and Eclipse + Dawgie. I love the way you did Zora's expression, it just... it's so fitting. Dawgie's too, ahaha.


----------



## blazheirio889

The Arylettpants made my day. You're awesome, Linoone,


----------



## Zora of Termina

Drunk berserk!me?

Oh... oh dear. This should be terribly entertaining. And scary.

also drunk!Zora x Drunk!Dwagie OTP


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Thanks for all the comments, guys~ Here's the next part.

Part 17
Part 18
Part 19
Part 20
Part 21
Part 22
Part 23
Part 24
Part 25

Annnnd that's it for this time. I'm going to be scannerless and maybe computerless for at least five weeks, so don't abandon this thread! 

A reason you should come back: drunk!berserk!Zora makes an appearance along with lots of rainbows and sparkles and hearts, and the plot moves forward (wait, there's a plot?)!


----------



## blazheirio889

I absolutely love the way you draw drunk things. They're so... well, drunk. All tipsy and turvy and oh God those expressions x3 They're amazing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

I agree with Blazhy. XD So awesome. Dwagie's just about turned Spaekle into everything, so glad he stopped be from drinking the juice though! Bein' drunk's not my thing, man. And Eclipse just is silent for long periods of time and then randomly speaks.

My favourite part though? "Zora muttered something about lesbians." She does so after Eclipse is all, you'll have to make do without pants, which makes me think of very horrible and humorous things. Ahahaha. And also made me giggle aloud. Also the fact that I ask a bunch of /drunk/ people for pants and just seem to sort of totally ignore the fact that they're hammered off their asses, is just so amusing~


----------



## Green

where does arylett's ~so green~ husband come in?

:D


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Update (finally)!

There's not as many pages as I would've want this time because I messed up scanning somehow and the quality is crappy, so I didn't scan all of them because I'm a perfectionist like that. 

And thanks for all your support, everyone! I'm happy that I'm doing something for the greater good. Also, Krono, you'll appear later. I've got your appearance planned out...

Page 26
Page 27
Page 28
Page 29 
Page 30
Page 31
Page 32


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Update! 

Since I don't think I have mentioned this yet, this chapter is currently titled "In Which Spaekle Agrees to Help a Cat and Regrets It". And you can learn about the plot of the story today! That's right, there's actually a plot! And also, somebody with a gun shows up. And somebody else without a gun. 

Page 33
Page 34
Page 35
Page 36
Page 37
Page 38
Page 39
Page 40
Page 41
Page 42
Page 43
Page 44
Page 45

I dunno what happened to the quality, but it's better than last time. 

Comments are loved, as usual. Even if you don't have a comment, post one so I know that people actually care about this. 

Drunken!Zora and Drunken!Dwagie coming soon.


----------



## blazheirio889

I'M SORRY I SAID YOU DIDN'T EXIST GOD

Hello I'm a tree.

Those cracked me up xD

I love how you drew Danni. She's all *sparkle sparkle* and :3 and dear God I want your talent with amusing expressions.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

Oh my, I think these pages just blew my mind. This comic may be the best OS related thing I've ever seen.

We need someone to colour this. And like, tidy it up. And then make it into a book.


----------



## Zeph

I love the way Kai is just casually standing there with a gun. Also Dannichu's character is amazing, I love how she descended from the heavens or whatever.

And another thing, Linoone's Puppydogeyefaceexpression is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ....

Can I color it?

Also, do I ever make an appearance?
(Love your style~)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Kai Lucifer said:


> Oh my, I think these pages just blew my mind. This comic may be the best OS related thing I've ever seen.
> 
> We need someone to colour this. And like, tidy it up. And then make it into a book.


Pastel colors everywhere, man. I'm gonna print this shit and read it to my kids every night, Linoone, just you wait.

"Mommy, you read this every night, can't we read something el-" "Teehee Spaekle, you so grumpy."

Haha typh is too lame to make appearances but anyways this is amazing.


----------



## Bluberry Bat

"What"
"Huh"
*Sparkle Sparkle*

I'll have you know I nearly /literally/ tipped my chair over laughing, thanks Linoonie for that. D:<

...Seriously you're so amazing how are you so amazing share some of your amazing I want to be this amazing why can't I be amazing *Breath*
This is pretty much the best thing ever. From gratuitous rainbows to rainbow goddesses to HI I'M A TREE it's all so amazing. <3 You're the best ever, forever, fyi.
Also, Drunkeness hoooooy!! WOOP WOOP *flops over*


----------



## Zora of Termina

...Is it bad that me and Dwagie were planning ANOTHER drunk battle right before I saw the update? xD

_**SPARKLE SPARKLE**_


----------



## Dannichu

OMG YES YES YES THIS IS GLORIOUS <33333

THERE ARE NO WORDS FOR THE LOVE I HAVE FOR THIS COMIC.

I AM SORRY FOR NOT COMMENTING SOONER.

AAAAAAAHHHHHH <3333333333

Apologies for my lack-of-coherency. This is so, so fantastic I just don't have the words. It makes me want to do things like offer you my firstborn :D


----------



## ....

Also this is one of the funniest things ever~


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...I love how I'm confused all the time. That is SO true. Like, I had a similar reaction when I first read Linoone's explanation about the plight of OSland. I was like: "...What." You've got me spot on, man, _spot on_.

And Dannichu descending from the heavens is pure awesomeness. Agreed about puppy dog face too.

My apologies about like... the lack of coherentness. Ahar. I just... don't know how to express the awesome.


----------



## Minish

This may be the most awesome thing I've ever seen. :'D

Everyone is SO CUTE and it's SO HILARIOUS and just... eeeeeeeeeeee! This part might be my favourite, just the way Danni is hovering and sending out a beacon of awesome rainbow light of great justice :'D

...I'm going to go reread it! :'3


----------



## Kinova

Favourite page! I love the motion in your, ahm, zfwoom. And your expression. And the plea for survival.

... P: I could go on in much the same fashion but BASICALLY nearly every page of this makes me giggle for one reason or another. I commend you, Linoone, on your expression-y, giggle-making skills.


----------



## Mai

Oh man, this is awesome. I'd like to be in too, if you don't mind. This is so funny!


----------



## Crazy Linoone

Thanks for all the comments, everyone! This is making me feel really happy that I'm doing some good for the world (??). I'll try to answer some questions...

Random Author's Comment: Dannichu actually wasn't supposed to appear after the Objection!. I planned to have Kai enter there, but Dannichu just kind of... happened. I dunno. But it's actually working out better than my original plan and it's giving me a excuse to draw lots of rainbows and sparkles, so ALL'S WELL. 



Mawile said:


> Can I color it?
> 
> Also, do I ever make an appearance?
> (Love your style~)


Yes, and yes. You will show up... I can't say soon, since I don't know how long it will take me to get there, but you will show up. 

:D Of course you can color it! Make sure to use lots of rainbows and stuff. As in, _lots and lots and lots_ of rainbows. And make it pastel-ey. With rainbows. Don't forget the rainbows. Make sure to post it after you're done! 



RandomTyphoon said:


> Haha typh is too lame to make appearances but anyways this is amazing.


ACTUALLY you are going to show up. You're one of the very first planned appearances! But it's just taking a really long time to draw and get the stuff scanned so you haven't shown up yet. 


And nowwww... 

Page 46
Page 47
Page 48
Page 49
Page 50
Page 51
Page 52
Page 53
Page 54
Page 55

AND ALSO I found that Imageshack has this cool feature that lets you browse through all your uploaded works. So here's the link to the first page of the comic; click on the image to go to a page with handy arrow buttons to let you read them in order. 

AND ALSO ALSO I ran out of space in my sketch book. WHAT SHOULD I DO. :o I never thought this day would happen.


----------



## Zeph

...I love this one for the way Dannichu's just... floating along smiling and glittering while the rest are all TERRIFIED RUNNING AAH. I also love Kai's expression in this one. I also use 'love' as a verb too much.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Why... IT'S MEEE!
And I'm not wearing pants!

You forgot the glasses but THAT'S OKAY maybe they fell off.


----------



## Dannichu

Heee! Fantastic <3333

BUY, BORROW OR STEAL A NEW SKETCHPAD. I cannot continue to exist without more of this in my life! :D 

*is more of a mascot*


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

...My favourite line in the whole thing thus far is Dannichu's. About the mascot. That made me giggle SO hard. In fact, this whole thing made me burst into giggles. Zora... forgot her pants, apparently. And Kai's got a gun, oh dear.


----------



## Green

I certainly hope Kai doesn't plan on keeping my gun.


----------



## Autumn

dannichu your actions in this comic are wonderful.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

St. Christopher said:


> I certainly hope Kai doesn't plan on keeping my gun.


That gun's been mine for years now. Go get your own. :c

No, these make me giggle more and more each page that comes out. This page is absolutely fantastic, just because of the expressions pulled. Though I fear that a drunken, enraged Zora will be after me soon.  :'c


----------



## Anomaly 54

*Whistling sound* *thud*

AWESOME. That is some hillarious stuff. Magic Wardrobes and heros in boxers FTW!


----------



## RespectTheBlade

It's a very funny comic. I just read all (1,2,3,....) 55 pages, and this is easily one of the funniest things I've seen on the internet. No other comic I've read has a main charachter with no pants. (also, I don't know how you're picking people to put in the comic, but I wouldn't mind being in it at some point)


----------



## Green

It's people who are/were a part of the Obsessive Scribblers.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

Oh. Well, just wanted to compliment the comic then.


----------



## Missile

As many people in this comic have said: 

"OMG."

This is hilarious! I actually peed my pants. (Not really, but I was close.) XD When ever you get the chance, could you please put me in this comic? Pweeease....[insert Linoone's adorable puppy-dog face here with his adorable pleading words]? I mean, I joined OS, so pweeese?

Anyways, I shall read this everyday. <3 Dannichu and Linoone are just my favorite. :D Well, actually, everyone in this comic's my favorite, I'm just to lazy to list them all. ><


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I'm still alive! And, again, thanks for all the comments~ *strokes ego* I'm going to draw on random printer paper now, so updating shouldn't be a problem. 

@RespectTheBlade: I'll add you in if you want; just give me some time to get there...!
@Zora: Well, you forgot your pants, so I wouldn't be surprised if you forgot your glasses as well. 

And now, with 100% more drunken action: 

Page 56
Page 57
Page 58
Page 59
Page 60
Page 61
Page 62
Page 63
Page 64
Page 65
Page 66
Page 67
Page 68
Page 69
Page 70
Page 71


----------



## Kai Lucifer

marry me linoone
This entire fight sequence has to be the most amazing part of the comic so far. I was laughing at the Victor Kudo-revolver, but then the Minigun! And then two Miniguns! And a Rocket Launcher! And the way that Zora counterattacks in every way possible, oh my!

You've done something wonderful for the OS, you know that?


----------



## Zora of Termina

I love this fight sequence. SO MUCH.

And just so you know, even if he does shoot me, my catching the scent of my own blood is just gonna make it worse for him. :D


----------



## blazheirio889

This is hilarious. Kai's _aura_ is amazing. x3 I cracked out laughing in the panel where Kai's eyes flashed. 

(also page 68 should've totally been page 69 instead- *SHOT*)


----------



## Missile

Winwinwinwinwinwinwin. I laughed so hard that I woke my mom up. Ahahaha! You're great at this stuff, Linoone. Can't wait for the next update. :3


----------



## Kai Lucifer

blazheirio889 said:


> This is hilarious. Kai's _aura_ is amazing. x3 I cracked out laughing in the panel where Kai's eyes flashed.


_Which_ panel? My eyes seem to flash in every other panel at the moment.


----------



## blazheirio889

Kai Lucifer said:


> _Which_ panel? My eyes seem to flash in every other panel at the moment.


When it actually said "the bandit's eyes flashed menacingly."

Here, to be specific.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

blazheirio889 said:


> When it actually said "the bandit's eyes flashed menacingly."
> 
> Here, to be specific.


Ah, _that_ panel.

Also, to show how much I approve of this, I've made scenes from the comic into a signature. ;D


----------



## Dannichu

Heee! Favourite page of the bunch has to be ZORA SMASH. <3

I also enjoy my constant 83 expression in the face of heavy gunfire XD

(as a side note, I find your crossing your z's completely adorable)


----------



## Crazy Linoone

I bet you all thought I'm dead >.< 

Thanks for all the support, everyone! I'll try my best to procrastinate more on homework now. There's not many pages this time because I was being a studious student and doing my homework (lies) and getting distracted (not a lie). 

This chapter is titled "In Which Spaekle Finds that There Actually IS a Plot to This Story and Regrets It"
Apologies to Salamander for making you kind of OOC. 

Page 72
Page 73
Page 74
Page 75
Page 76
Page 77
Page 78

Also, a question: would you guys prefer more frequent updates with fewer pages each time or not as frequent updates with more pages each time?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

The second.


----------



## Kai Lucifer

A notorious weapons master? You're making me blush~

I'm liking where this is going. Who could the witch possibly be? (ah, I see now . . . )


----------



## Crazy Linoone

*revives thread* 

There's a crapload more to be cleaned, but meanwhile, just content yourselves with these. 

Warning: contains plot. Not really. 

Page 78
79
80
81
82
83
84
85
86
87
88
89
90
91
92
93
94
95
96
97
98
99
100!!!!!!


----------



## Missile

Linoone, you have impressed me with your talent once again. :D


----------



## Kai Lucifer

. . . D8 Not Spoon! Augh, this update is so heart-wrenching, it makes me think back to the golden days . . . *starts mumbling like an old man on whiskey, reminiscing*

(I actually have most of the grouppics on page 95 blutacked up against my bedroom door. And more.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Heh, I love how I'm one of TCoD's important people. :3 And the cheeserocks! That got a giggle out of me. All that misty dramatic fog. And the plot is... ah, pretty awesome. I agree with Kai... those golden days... aah. The good ol' days. Then it all disappeared! 

Ah, I'm inspired now. I'm inspired to draw group picture like the ol' days one of these days!


----------



## Kinova

You have no idea how much I want that pop-up hat. No idea. ;.;

Congratulations on 100 pages! That is some heavy duty comic-ing.


----------



## Spoon

I've been meaning to comment on this for the longest time, but I've just been procrasinating for eons. So I'm going to fix this blaring problem with the surprisingly simple solution of a comment.

 Everytime I read this, it never seems to fail and put a ridiculous grin on my face. Thanks to you I still have a stupid grin on my face that won't go away. I love how you adorablely exaggerate the actual members and the scenarios but keep an element of truth that makes the comic, on occassion, wondrously nostaligic. Especially in the case of the last pages you posted. Plus it's always a fun little game trying to guess which OSer will turn up next and what amusing role they'll play that's always sprinkled with a touch of humor. I couldn't help but giggle at some of the remarks that the narrator makes or just the wonderful scenarios made by the clashes of characters. I adore this so much and still have that stupid grin on my face.


----------



## Frosty~

Oh jesus. That's too rich xD
Gah, I should really get active again. In general even. This is my first post on TCoD in...I don't know how long. I don't even remember the last time I posted on anything not OS related D:


----------

